# MAC prices in Korea???



## bestbehaviour22 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey everyone,
I am lucky to be going to Korea in the summer and I have started thinking about shopping lists ))
What is good to buy there? And how are the MAC prices??
And also - If you know the skin care brand Ole Henriksen (I have seen that is sold 2 places in Seoul) - how are the prices on that??

I have written to MAC and several others, but no answer so hope you specktra girls can help me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










I will be going to both Seoul and Busan and a few other places...
Thanks a lot in advance...


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi, MAC does have a Korean webite that you can look at.  It is all written in Korean but you can make out the prices you just have to convert them to whatever currency you want.

Here's the site...M·A·C Cosmetics |

Here's a link to a currency converter...XE - Universal Currency Converter

I did a conversion on the lipstick and lipglass and it looks like they are $19.62 USD and eyeshadows are a little cheaper at $17.26 USD.

Have fun on your trip!!


----------



## bestbehaviour22 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks so much Michelle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Guess I didn´t do my research well enough - I knew specktra was the place!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Prices look good - in between US prices and Denmark prices, so I guess I will be shopping a little (of course not so much that I won´t be buying from you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)


----------



## socaldreamer (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm living in Korea currently and find most US brands are WAY more expensive then in the states. a bottle of OPI nail polish will cost you $20-$30 US.


----------



## LouGarner (May 2, 2013)

I have lived in Korea and I am headed back there this year. It cost more for US because of import tax


----------



## sheROCKS (Jul 3, 2013)

Definitely more but not too much. Back in 2010, I went to check it out and a cremesheen was about 23,000 won or so, so it was roughly $20. So not much more but definitely get the Asian exclusives!


----------



## sheROCKS (Jul 4, 2013)

[quote name="LouGarner" url="/t/142552/mac-prices-in-korea#post_2430601"]i'm back in Korea and this time I am going to find the MAC store and try to buy from the store  and still shop online. [/quote]  I think the only MAC store is in apujeong?! That's the only store I ever saw. I'm sure you can find a lot of the freestanding ones I'm the luxurious department stores!


----------



## LouGarner (Jul 8, 2013)

sheROCKS said:


> I think the only MAC store is in apujeong?! That's the only store I ever saw. I'm sure you can find a lot of the freestanding ones I'm the luxurious department stores!


 thanks for the info. I will check it  out


----------

